# USB Stick - Sie müssen den Datenträger in Laufwerk F: formatieren...



## Chapex (31. Oktober 2013)

*USB Stick - Sie müssen den Datenträger in Laufwerk F: formatieren...*

Huhu liebe PCGH-Gemeinde,

ich wollte soeben einen Secure Erase auf meine SSD via Samsung Magician durchführen - das Programm brauchte einen bootbaren USB-Stick. Also habe ich meinen bootbaren Windows 7 USB-Stick benutzt. (Ja, das war der Fehler. Sorry. ) Nun scheint jedenfalls das Programm einen Fehler gemacht zu haben und mit dem Stick kann ich weder booten, noch darauf zugreifen...

"Sie müssen den Datenträger in Laufwerk F: formatieren, bevor sie ihn verwenden können."

Ist da noch was zu retten? Habe davon leider keine Ahnung - daher bräuchte ich eine kleine ausführliche Anleitung.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## DSHPB (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: USB Stick - Sie müssen den Datenträger in Laufwerk F: formatieren...*

Hast du's hingekriegt?

Sonst mach mal mit "Rufus" einen (bootbaren) Stick mit Parted Magic drauf - das geht auch, mach ich bei Secure Erase's immer so...

Rufus - Create bootable USB drives the easy way

https://partedmagic.com/

Im Grunde selbst erklärend die Software (Rufus), dann halt von dem Stick booten, da in den Partitionsmanager oder Datenträger iwas, da geht das dann

Gruß

Edit: Downloadlink für P-Magic (free)
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Parted-Magic_32391033.html


----------



## Chapex (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: USB Stick - Sie müssen den Datenträger in Laufwerk F: formatieren...*

Nee - habs noch nicht hinbekommen. Ich möchte ja erstmal Windows 7 von dem angeblich "kaputten" Stick noch irgendwie retten, wenn das denn noch gehen sollte.


----------



## DSHPB (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: USB Stick - Sie müssen den Datenträger in Laufwerk F: formatieren...*

Ist das ein mobiles OS oder nur ein Installationsstick?

Wenn Letzteres mach einfach neu, der Aufwand lohnt sich nicht...ansonsten weiß ich nicht ob der überhaupt noch zu rettenist mit den Daten drauf...

Kannst ja mal versuchen über die Datenträgerverwaltung 'nen Laufwerksbuchstaben  zuzuweisen...

Gruß

...bin am Handy, nich wundern..


----------



## Chapex (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: USB Stick - Sie müssen den Datenträger in Laufwerk F: formatieren...*

Das ist nur ein Installationsstick - hab jemand anderen dafür beauftragt, mein Windows 7 auf einen USB-Stick zu schieben der bootbar ist. Ich könnte die .iso natürlich wieder auf den Stick schieben - die Frage ist eben: Wie deklariere ich den Stick dann wieder als "bootbar"?

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## DSHPB (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: USB Stick - Sie müssen den Datenträger in Laufwerk F: formatieren...*

Rufus  siehe oben  Sehr, sehr einfach damit, mache ich auch immer so mittlerweile, damit kann man glaub ich so ziemlich alle OS-Images "bootbar machen"...

Da kannst du auch auswählen ob GPT oder MBR...^^


----------



## Chapex (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: USB Stick - Sie müssen den Datenträger in Laufwerk F: formatieren...*

Ah - sorry. Ganz den Link vergessen. 

Danke dir. Ich werds probieren. Falls sonst noch Fragen auftreten, geb ich dir/euch bescheid.


----------



## DSHPB (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: USB Stick - Sie müssen den Datenträger in Laufwerk F: formatieren...*

Mach das - ist aber echt simpel mit Rufus, kannst glaub ich net viel falsch machen...

Also: Frohes Schaffen!


----------



## Chapex (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: USB Stick - Sie müssen den Datenträger in Laufwerk F: formatieren...*

Hat geklappt.

Danke!


----------



## DSHPB (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: USB Stick - Sie müssen den Datenträger in Laufwerk F: formatieren...*

Perfekt! So mag ich das


----------

